

Creating a Solar System with Raphael - squid_ca
http://factore.ca/on-the-floor/50-building-a-solar-system-with-rapha-l

======
RyanMcGreal
That's seriously awesome. I can't wait to see more of these experiments
pushing out our conception of what you can do with HTML5 and its assorted
technologies.

